# abt  Bully: Scholarship Edition (PC)



## chavo (Oct 20, 2008)

hi guys 
i heard tht  Bully: Scholarship Edition is coming for PC
is it true???????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes it is.If the release dates are correct then it should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## hullap (Oct 20, 2008)

^ nice
bully has been my fav ps2 game(ofc after pes)


----------



## chavo (Oct 20, 2008)

i heard it is coming today?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 20, 2008)

Bully is probably one of the most funniest game I have played on the PS2. I am definitely going to get this once it's out on the PC. It's a direct Xbox 360 port & is said to have more levels & new classes in it. So yeah it's going to rock the show.


----------



## REY619 (Oct 21, 2008)

Is it out?????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't know yet. Doesn't seem to be discussed anywhere.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Doesn't seem to be discussed anywhere.





*forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=737959 



> *Endless loading *
> So it let's me play start a game, do a cutscene in the headmasters office, then after its over I get a loading screen that never goes anywhere. It just sits there, I watched it for 10 minutes. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Rockstar. Did I pay 30 dollars for a non working game?



one of the reply


> So, is anyone NOT having issues with this game? I really want to purchase this, but now I'm worried I'll have to wait for a patch.




buggy port

RockStar beats EA


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

That's seems to be a major bug with the Vista 63-bit OS I suppose. I'll get it by tomorrow & let you know how it goes. Just hope the frame rates are stable. That was my only problem with the PS2 version. It seems Rockstar had all the time in the world & messed up this game with a last minute port job.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

no, ppl with 32bit vista also suffer the loading problem.
the gfx. pop-up is also a major issue.

hoping that R* dont screw up GTA4 pc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Well check page 2 & a person with Vista-32 bit is able to play it as well. Not to mention someone says it fails with XP-32 bit & other post below that says it works fine with XP 32-bit. BAH! What the hell is going on? Looks like Rockstar really messed up big time. If GTA IV suffers the same fate then god help them.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

> The game has better graphics, same start and THE WORST f*ING CONTROLS EVER!
> You run with Left Alt, fight with shift and jump with space. It's impossible to sprint (pumping alt) move left/right and jump at the same time - a procedure that's required a lot of times during the game. That fing pissed me off. The minigames haven't changed a lot, you need to move the mouse IN CIRCLES in order to move the safe in the lockers. You can't starfe, which makes using the mouse... useless, because all I needed was starfing left/right and looking around with the mouse. Big f*ing mistake, R*, big mistake...
> The graphics are pretty awesome, I hope they use something like this for GTA4, because in that case the game will run smoothly on my PC.
> But goddamn those f*king controls pissed me off...


one of the post  in gtaforums *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=371525&st=20
noob doesnt kno about asigning/changing custom  keys LOOL
i'll wait for some digit reviews


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't care about the controls as I got myself a 360 controller just in time for these games.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

review - *www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3170883



> Enter adorable miscreant Jimmy Hopkins, whose face appears to be modeled in the likeness of a thirtysomething child molester.


LOOOOOOOOL

=============


> Bully's biggest problem is that it's a shoddy port job, rife with technical missteps that wouldn't warrant comment if they weren't so profoundly damaging to the game. Forget to enable vertical sync, and you can forget completing most classes: In some areas, the game runs at rocket speed, making timed button presses all but impossible. Turn the feature on, however, and *prepare for framerate drops that make NASDAQ look stable. * (LOOOOOOOOL) . These problems, coupled with frequent crashes and a persistent drifting mouse bug (remember what used to happen when you'd hold down a control stick while booting up a game?) make just playing Bully a frustrating chore.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

ROTFL! 

Some screenshots over here from R3D forum:
*img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bully2008102203230131ij9.jpg
*img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bully2008102203214834rq3.jpg
*img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bully2008102203210512np9.jpg


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> *Vista 63-bit OS I suppose.*


This 63-bit thing is cooler than the game itself.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2008)

awww....it looks a great game too.is it already out.has anyone played it and hows it.

well i last read it was for ps2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

It's out & I should be able to get it by today evening or by tomorrow morning tops. The game looks really good on the PC. Hope I don't run into so many bugs which are mentioned elsewhere. I really wanted to try this game on the PC after playing it on the PS2. It was initially PS2 only but later got ported on Wii & Xbox 360. Not it's finally on the PC.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It's out & I should be able to get it by today evening or by tomorrow morning tops. The game looks really good on the PC. Hope I don't run into so many bugs which are mentioned elsewhere. I really wanted to try this game on the PC after playing it on the PS2. It was initially PS2 only but later got ported on Wii & Xbox 360. Not it's finally on the PC.



hows the game's story. looks quite funny.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

That's the best part. You take over the role of Jimmy Hopkins. You're regular foul mouthed punk who is dumped by his parent's at the Bullworth Academy. Being kicked out from previous schools he is no stranger to their tactics. He is really p*ssed about his dad whom his mother seems to have married recently & the intro conversation is just too good. You'll get an idea how cocky his character in the game his. Once you're in the Academy you're introduced to Gary Smith & Pete Kowalski. Gary is another motor mouth whose only aim is to rule the whole school. He befriends Hopkins & tells him about all this crazy plans of them taking over the school. Pete, on the other hand is a rather shy person & is constantly harassed by Gary. During the game you'll have to complete mission which involves a host of stuff. There are bullies, preps, greasers, jocks, nerds, and the townies. Bumping into them will lead into a conversation & then the fun begins. 

Each characters storyline are crafted brilliantly & the dialogues will really crack you up. You'll have to attend classes as well & failing to attend would make the prefects alert in the academy & if they spot you roaming around skipping classes, they grab hold of you & you land up with the principal. Of course you can hit them & run off. It's way too much fun. You will have to do stuff like attend boxing matches, panty raids in girls dorm, beat up the jocks & townies, battle the nerds & help them, perform some errands in the town side area, first date & tons of stuff. It's just like reliving your high school experience.


----------



## hullap (Oct 25, 2008)

hope it works fine on xp 32bit

darn, i cant find a torrent


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2008)

here they are talking about lot of bugs.*forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=737959now


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

Finally got it. The game looks really sharp & much like a next generation Bully. But a few gripes here & there. The FPS is capped at 30 for some odd reason. Even with V-Sync OFF it still yields the same result. I have set it at 1280x1024 with 8X AA & Shadows ON. The outdoor environments looks a bit fuzzy and sort of a dull feel but the indoors are stunningly sharp & coloured. Wonder what's going on. The controls are pretty OK. The game runs smooth enough. No bugs or glitches so far.

Here are some initial screens:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25056_wfzcd/Bully%202008-10-25%2023-56-07-87.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25057_pabz7/Bully%202008-10-25%2023-56-53-78.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25058_k0t52/Bully%202008-10-25%2023-57-10-59.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25059_7fptu/Bully%202008-10-25%2023-58-00-18.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25060_c5ytg/Bully%202008-10-25%2023-58-07-20.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/25061_rgh7c/Bully%202008-10-25%2023-58-59-07.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2008)

i dont know why these games give lots of blur and hdr effect to hide its sharpness flaws.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

It's not blur but some sort of weird haze effect. The whole outdoor looks fuzzy as if a smoke grenade had just exploded. 

On the PS2 the outdoors looked pretty good & colourful. The frame rates were massive issues on the PS2. But in this version the graphics are totally polished but the FPS is capped to 30 which is idiotic. Why on earth would one do that?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2008)

well indoor effects are good.but capped at 30 is something bad.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

Very bad actually. It suffers from some serious tearing when V-Sync is OFF. If the v-Sync is on the frames are not stable. When they drop they drop to a heavy 9 to 15Fps.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2008)

well can tearing occur at 30fps.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

With V-Sync OFF, yes it can. In some games though you won't be able to notice it.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2008)

but i thought screen tearing only occurs when the fps exceeds your monitor refresh rate.which i experienced at fear.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

Not necessarily. It can occur if the game is coded badly too. You have exhibit A in front of you.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2008)

exhibit a??
btw is it not based on sa engine then why such a bad port.cant we open the frame limit by some third party software.

well then i will not get it for pc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

Exhibit A = This game.

It's ported by Rockstar England for the PC. The original one was developed by Rockstar Vancouver. This must have been a rushed out 360 port which in itself had a lot of bugs. It isn't based on the SA engine but an engine called Gamebryo. This is not completely buggy but the frame capping is irritating. As if right now I don't see a way to take that limit off either.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bully_2008-10-29_14-17-44-66.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bully_2008-10-29_14-17-53-92.jpg


*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bully_2008-10-29_14-58-06-17.jpg
baetrice likes you. LMAO
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bully_2008-10-29_15-17-13-97.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bully_2008-10-29_15-31-06-72.jpg


I'm having problem in Music Class.
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bully_2008-10-29_14-38-55-93.jpg
the screen just stays like that. the keys(w s a d) are not shown.
am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you got V-Sync turned off? If yes then turn it ON if you want to attend the classes else the tearing will render them useless. I'm already on Chapter 2. Skipped most of the classes expect Chemistry. Halloween was so much fun. The game looks & plays much better now.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2008)

i hate the mouse control, R* cud've done a lot better.

v-sync is of, i'll try with it now.

btw, this is the only class i've problem in.

& yes, no crashes so far


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

The mouse controls suck. I got my 360 controller plugged in & voila everything was mapped perfectly. I wish they fix up the bloody FPS cap thingy soon. It's very annoying.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 29, 2008)

well spiderman3 game was also like that.rockstar has bought their levels down.


----------

